

Internet in Egypt offline - cwb71
http://bgpmon.net/blog/?p=450

======
ENOTTY
Possible reason why Noor Data Networks is still online, because Egypt's
government and critical infrastructure uses Noor. From
<http://twitter.com/#!/WeldPond/statuses/30858386673246208>

~~~
makmanalp
Also the financial sector, from what I recall.

------
IgorPartola
I love HN. I have a small server in Egypt and I've just been trying to figure
out what the hell is going on. Then I come here and see this link. Explains a
lot and hopefully means that I may have my server back eventually. And I was
blaming the hosting provider...

------
gtdminh
kill the goverment who controls the net. freedom for egyptian.

~~~
csomar
Your comment won't change anything. As a Tunisian, all I wished the outside
world to do when we were in Egypt case is a tweet, blog post, Facebook share
and a good comment. If you went to the government and protested, then you owe
me lot of respect.

~~~
gtdminh
no man, it's not my duty. and i dont believe any changes will happen when man
still rules over man.

